# Die Gewissensfrage



## iNSANE! (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

seit laengerem Denke ich ueber eine Sache nach zu der sicher jeder von euch eine Meinung hat.
Es geht um Edelparts vom Schlage RaceFace, Syncros, Roox und Konsorten speziell im DH/Dirt/FR Einsatz, denn ich frage mich zum einen:

"Wie *sinnvoll* sind diese teuren, aber sicher guten Teile, die mann waehrend einer Saison regelrecht verbraucht?" 

"Warum faehrt man die *wirklich*?"

"Kann es sein dass man auch Spank, Nope & Truvativ Teile fahren wuerde wenn diese eine RaceFace Logo haetten?"

Man zerkratzt, schindet und zerstoert Teile fuer die man viel Geld ausgibt (auch ich) damit das Rad  auf Fotos und fuer sich stimming & edel ist, obwohl einfache Teile auch funktionieren im Fahrbetrieb. (Truvativ Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbeln und KeFue z.B.)

Ich denke diese Frage stellt sich im XC und Touren Bereich weniger, trotzdem:
HER MIT EURER ALLER MEINUNG!​


----------



## soederbohm (11. April 2006)

Hm, ich denke, die Frage hat sich jeder von uns früher oder später schonmal gestellt, egal ob FRler oder Tourer. Meine Vermutung:

Einen rationalen Grund dafür zu benennen würde jedem von uns sicherlich schwer fallen. Wenn man genau darüber nachdenkt sind auch Teile, die weniger kosten gut und erfüllen ihren Zweck. Aber: Gerade im Hochpreissegment, in dem wir (als Rocky- oder baldige Rockyfahrer) uns bewegen ist die "Pflichterfüllung" eines Bauteils nicht mehr allein ausschlaggebend. Man schaut halt auch auf Design, Ruf der Parts in der Community oder welche Parts von den Pros gefahren werden. 
Denn für uns ist es nicht mehr nur ein Stück Metall, sondern wir wollen uns einerseits mit dem Bike einen Traum erfüllen (der halt meist teure Teile beinhaltet) und andererseits auch zeigen, was wir haben. Na klar macht (unter Kennern) eine RaceFace- oder Tune-Stütze mehr her als eine Ritchey Comp oder NoNames, man muss sich ja bloß mal anschauen, wie die Käufer von Baumarktbikes hier oft belächelt werden. 

Also ich zahl gern ein bisschen mehr wenn danach mein Radl genau so ausschaut, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ich weiß ja, dass ich ein teures Hobby habe (ist ja nicht das einzige  ) und hab mich damit abgefunden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (11. April 2006)

Also dass sich diese Frage im XC bereich weniger stellt würd ich jetzt nicht sagen auch hier kann man wie im FR/Dirt/DH Einsatz extrem viel Geld ausgeben. Wer Rennen fährt weiß auch dass es auch nicht gerade sehr Materialschonend ist und auch öfters mal Stürtze vorkommen, so extrem wie bei FR/Dirt/DH ist es vielleicht nicht aber das Material wird auch hier ganz schön gefordert. Klar geht es auch darum was soederbohm gesagt hat und das man ein Bike hat das nicht jeder hat aber vor allem das es auch aus  der Sicht des Besitzers perfekt ist oder es Anderen gefällt es ist regelrechter Selbstzwang. Die Frage lässt sich aber auch auf viele Bereiche des Lebens ausweiten warum kauft man sich ein  teures Auto einer Marke mit gutem Ruf? Es fährt ja auch "nur" ab einer gewissen Preisgrenze ist der Preis objektiv gesehen nicht mehr gerechtfertigt Bei Kleidung ist es fast noch schlimmer weil der Unterschied oft nur zwischen Logo oder nicht ist, so krass ist es bei Parts vielleicht nicht aber man zahlt meistens was für Name Aussehen ect. so ist das eben.


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. April 2006)

Schnell, einen Arzt !!

iNSANE! zweifelt an sich  
Keine Angst, das geht vorbei. Kenne ich von mir selbst  

Mein Rezeptvorschlag:
Nimm dir einen Race Face oder Rocky-Katalog, gerne auch Kataloge über Zubehörteile der edleren Kategorie, blättere ein bißchen darin rum und du wirst sehen, es geht dir gleich viiiieel besser.

Sorry, wenn das da etwas aus dem Ruder läuft, aber ich sitz hier so rum und schau mir die ganze Zeit mein RMX Canuck an und warte auf die weißen Bearclaw-Parts  . Und ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass da eine weiße Kurbel wesentlich besser funktioniert als eine schwarze. Ehrlich, damit tritt es sich bestimmt viel leichter. Glaubt mir, bitte  

Ist das vielleicht schon die nächste Stufe der iNSANE'schen Krankheit ? Es müssen nicht nur Diabolus-Parts sein, es müssen Diabolus-Parts in der richtigen FARBE sein. Jawoll, das ist es. Ich glaube, es gibt keine Heilung mehr für mich. 

Aber mal ganz ernst: Ich fahr damit rum, ich muss es mir dabei die ganze Zeit auch anschauen, und ich muss es auch bezahlen. Also kommt das ans Bike, was ich am schönsten finde. Oder wie iNSANE! in einem anderen Beitrag selbst gesagt hat: ich fahr X.0 weil's einfach geil ist (oder so ähnlich - finde den Beitrag grade nicht). Das sagt eigentlich alles.
Ich denke, nüchtern betrachtet hat das etwas mit Selbstbelohnung zu tun. Wir müssen in unserem Leben tagtäglich alle immer irgendwo Abstriche oder Einschränkungen hinnehmen. Gewollt oder ungewollt. Da will ich mir bei meinem Hobby dieses Verzichten nicht auch noch antun müssen. Man gönnt sich dann quasi was schönes, um die anderswo erlittenen Einschränkungen damit zu kompensieren.

Wir sollten das aber beim Rocky-Treffen im philosophischen Zirkel weiteranalysieren, bevor ich mir jetzt hier noch weiter tief in meine Seele blicke und da vielleicht noch Sachen finde, vor denen ich ernsthaft Angst haben muss. 

Schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. April 2006)

V.a. im Freeride, Dirt und Downhill wÃ¼rde ich nich gerade die teuersten Teile kaufen. Federelemente und Rahmen mal ausgenommen.
Sicher ist die Optik auch irgendwie wichtig, aber so wichtig, dass ich gleich das Doppelte hinlege nun auch wieder nich. 
Wozu ne 400 â¬ Race Face, wenn es ne Holzfeller auch tut? Oder ein Laufradsatz fÃ¼r 800 â¬, wenn es fÃ¼r 200 auch stabile Teile gibt? Warum ne KeFÃ¼ fÃ¼r 200 â¬, wenn ne Boxguide die Kette auch drauf hÃ¤lt?
Ein Deore Schaltwerk tuts auch. ReiÃt sowieso irgendwann ab. Und ein Hussefelt Lenker fÃ¼r 20 â¬ lenkt auch nicht schlechter als einer fÃ¼r 200. Wiegt vielleicht ein paar Gramm mehr, aber das sollte ja in dem Bereich weniger eine Rolle spielen.
Kein Profi wÃ¼rde die meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuren Teile fahren, wenn er dafÃ¼r selbst blechen mÃ¼Ãte. V.a. geht sicher heufiger was zu bruch.
Wo soll ein normaler Typ, der jedes Wochenende biken geht, bloÃ die Kohle hernehmen? Das ist bei den "gÃ¼nstigen" Parts schon schwer genug.


----------



## meth3434 (11. April 2006)

Ich finde das was s.d. geschrieben sehr zutreffend! In anderen Bereichen geben Leute auch viel geld für Dinge aus die sich auch billig substituieren liessen!

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Möbel: klar kann ich alles beim Ikea kaufen und zuhause selbst zusammenschauben und hab ne schöne wohnung! Aber wenn man mal in einen richtigen Designermöbelladen geht und das Holz anfasst dann weiss man wieso dort alles das 10fache kostet! das Beispiel mit der Kleidung ist wohl das extremste und beste! Wir könnten doch auch alle mit sonstwas rumlaufen und für tshirts und trickots nicht mehr als 10 ausgeben, aber würden wir uns dann darin auch wohl fühlen?

Bikeparts sind genauso, sie müssen in erster linie funktionieren und dann haben sie eben das sekundärziel Design! Und wie bei Kleidung kann eben jeder nach seiner facon wählen wie gut er bzw sein bike aussehen soll! Kleidung trägt sich auch nach mehrmaligem tragen und waschen ab, na und? Das muss jeder mit seinem ästhetikempfinden, geldbeutel und geschmack entscheiden! 

Mein Bike ist auch funktionell, schön und sauteuer und wenn sich diese Dinge eben wechselseitig bedingen, dann ist das eben so!


----------



## soederbohm (11. April 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass da eine weiße Kurbel wesentlich besser funktioniert als eine schwarze. Ehrlich, damit tritt es sich bestimmt viel leichter. Glaubt mir, bitte



Kennt ihr diese Dialoge?
Er: Was kostet Dein Rad?
Ich: 3.000,- 
Er: Und dafür fährt das jetzt von allein, oder wie?


----------



## meth3434 (12. April 2006)

ich kenne nur

er: boah! was kostet des?
ich: naja neuwert der teile so etwa 8000...
er: krass und was wiegt des dann schon 12 kilo oder?
ich: ne eher so an die 20kg...
er: was? krass! und wieviel gänge hat des? sicher 30 oder?
ich: ne nicht ganz, eher 9...
er: is des dann aus titan?
ich:      ****************** piiiieeeeep   

usw.... so geschehen mehrere male vorwiegend mit minderjährigen jungs.... jedesmal wieder eine freude...


----------



## Reflex_fan (12. April 2006)

> "Wie sinnvoll sind diese teuren, aber sicher guten Teile, die mann waehrend einer Saison regelrecht verbraucht?"



nachdem du das teure teil zweimal beim DH geschrottet hast denkst du nich mehr drüber nach


----------



## s.d (12. April 2006)

Ich höre oft:
was schon wieder ein Rad das fährt doch auch nur..

aber fährt das jetzt von alleine? kenn ich auch

man muss sich schon einiges anhören und viele dumme Fragen beantworten aber das wird dann einfach ignoriert und die Leute bekommen ein bisschen Beileid von mir weil sie nicht wissen was für ein Gefühl es ist ein RM zu fahren


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (12. April 2006)

Moin,

mein Senf zum Thema: Für uns alle ist Biken ja wohl mehr als Radfahren, und für jedes Hobby lässt viel Geld ausgeben. Egal ob Tauchen, Autotunen oder what ever. Rational lässt sich das "teure Teile" Kaufen nicht immer erklären, aber ein paar Features, die man somit bekommt, sind uns allen wohl die Aufpreise auf Standardartikel wert. Ein Rockyfahrer (Element 70) hat mal zu mir gesagt, das ihm schon klar ist, das ein Element 30 für Ihn ausreichen würde, aber er kann und will das Geld für ein 70'er ausgeben, weil er sich dann besser fühlt.  

... und das beschreibt's wohl am besten.

Es ist doch was ganz anderes auf einem Custombike, bei dem man jedes Teil einzeln in der Hand hatte, zu sitzen als einfach Eines vom Haken im Shop zu kaufen. Und nach langer Wartezeit eine weisse Diaboluskurbel fürs Canuck-RMX in den Händen zu halten ist doch einfach geil.    auch wenn's nur weiss angemaltes Alu is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (12. April 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach langer Wartezeit eine weisse Diaboluskurbel fürs Canuck-RMX in den Händen zu halten ist doch einfach geil.    auch wenn's nur weiss angemaltes Alu is.



Genau !!


----------



## studentx600 (12. April 2006)

da mein bike ein einziges verschleißteil ist, sehe ich die sache relativ nüchtern. ich kaufe keine gabel, damit sie zur rahmenfarbe passt. außerdem ist es mir egal, ob gerade sram oder shimano trend ist. gefahren wird, was funktioniert....! 



p.s. ich hab auch kein problem damit, ein pedal für 20 EUR an einen rahmen für 1600 EUR zu bauen. wenns seinen dienst tut....


----------



## Xexano (13. April 2006)

Nur mein einen kurzen Beitrag von mir:

Es gibt auch Gründe dafür, dass bessere Parts auch tlw. länger und besser halten...
Würdet ihr z.B. Lieber eine Shimano Deore-Nabe oder doch lieber eine Mavic UST-Nabe in eurer Bike einbauen?
Warum greifen wir nicht nach 10 -Alu-Laufradsätze, sondern nach DT Swiss, Mavic DeeMax etc.? 
Würdet ihr euch mit einem 50--Baumarktrad eine DH-Strecke runterstürzen? 
Oder doch lieber ein Rocky Mountain dafür nehmen?

Ich glaube, das hat sich erklärt! 

Schon alleine der Unterschied zw. billigen V-Brakes und vglw. schon teureren Hayes Nine Scheibenbremen ist bemerkbar...

Schon der Unterschied zw. der Qualität eines Baumarktdämpfers und einer Fox DHX 5.0 ist bemerkbar...

Schon der Unterschied zw. einer Suntourer 75 mm im Vergleich zu einer 888 200 mm ist nicht bemerkbar, gell?


----------



## soederbohm (13. April 2006)

Klar gibt es Parts, wo man solche Unterschiede spürt. Aber vergleich doch mal ne Deore und ne XT V-Brake, oder ne Deore Kurbel HT II und ne Deus X-Type, das sind qualitativ relativ geringe Unterschiede verglichen mit dem Preisunterschied.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## budgie (14. April 2006)

Ich denke, der erste "Fehler", den wir gemacht haben war, sich ein Rocky Mountain zu kaufen. Ein Bike mit gleicher Ausstattung eines Großserienherstellers (Ghost, Scott, etc.) hätte uns gleich mal 25% weniger gekostet. Wenn beim Grundgerüst schon die Bereitschaft da ist, mehr auszugeben, als man eigentlich müsste, um die gleichen Dinge damit anzustellen, dann wird dieses Verlangen nach dem perfektem Bauteil immer größer, je weiter wir ins Detail gehen. 
Mir macht es dann, wenn alles so ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber auch gleich wesentlich mehr Spaß mit meinem Bike zu fahren, es zu putzen, an ihm zu schrauben. Die RaceFace Kurbel wieder zum glänzen zu bringen ist für mich ein weitaus größeres Vergnügen als eine Shimano-Kurbel die mich die Hälfte gekostet hat. Je teurer die Teile, desto sorgsamer und pfleglicher gehe ich mit ihnen um.

Mein nächstes Projekt sind Mavic DeeMax Laufräder. Und warum? Nicht, weil meine jetzigen nicht mehr funktionieren, sondern weil die DeeMax für mich das ultimative Produkt mit einer unschlagbar geilen Optik sind.

So lange ihr euch nicht in den Ruin treibt mit diesen Edelparts - macht weiter!


----------



## Monday (14. April 2006)

Also ich find´s sinnvoller mein Geld in teure Biketeile zu stecken, anstatt in eine Hifi-Anlage die die ganze Rückbank ein nimmt.

Angler geben auch ein Vermögen für Ihre "Ruten" aus, theoretisch kann man auch mit einem Stock und einer Schnur Angeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (14. April 2006)

Na ich sehe schon, und das finde ich schoen, wir sind uns in dieser produktiven Diskussion mal wieder einig weshalb wir Rocky, RaceFace, DeeMax & X.0 fahren.
Und das find ich schoen. In diesem Forum muss man sich mal ausnahmsweise nicht rechtfertigen warum man Geld ausgibt 

P.S. Ich wollte uebrigens in keinster Weise mit dem erstellen dieses Freds zum AUsdruck bringen dass ich in irgendeiner tieferen Art und Weise an dem Kauf meiner Komponenten zweifle! Auch wenn meine X.0, mein Rahmen, mein 50:50 Pedale und so ziehmlich jedes andere Teil nun schon harte Spuren tragen sind sie immer noch sexy & v.a top in der Funktion - und dafuer hab ich sie.

"To withstand radical abuse"


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich wollte uebrigens in keinster Weise mit dem erstellen dieses Freds zum AUsdruck bringen dass ich in irgendeiner tieferen Art und Weise an dem Kauf meiner Komponenten zweifle!



Na, dann hab ich mir ja umsonst Sorgen gemacht  

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (15. April 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann hab ich mir ja umsonst Sorgen gemacht
> 
> bike-it-easy


Aber Deine Fuersorge ehrt Dich!


----------

